

The Microsoft layoffs are a sign of an Economic Recovery - rbc

This will probably get dismissed as a conspiracy theory, but I have a suspicion about the Microsoft layoffs. They simply want to clean house and hire back the cream of the crop, when the economy improves.<p>They’re using the layoffs to soften up the employees they bring back on, so they can reduce wage pressure from the improving economy. In warfare, it’s not good enough to destroy the enemies equipment, you have to destroy their will to fight. I think that is what is going on. Pretty wacky idea? You decide.
======
S4M
I think the employees who will get fired will receive a decent severance and
they shouldn't have a too hard time finding a new job - especially the
technical employees.

Also what you describe - reducing wage pressure and taming the employees - is
something a company ruled by MBAs would want all the time, so I don't see what
is has to do with the economy recovering or not.

In my opinion they just want to cut down the fat.

